# Theme Song



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If you were going to select a theme song for yourself what song would you choose?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

"Heart Attack & Vine" by Screamin' Jay Hawking. Or "Boom Boom" by Johnny Lee Hooker. Those are more fitting for my dog than me, though. Just myself, probably oh i dunno, something from bob marley.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Mmmm maybe Brain Damage by Pink Floyd


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Grin****ed by DevilDriver.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty Woman \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Today it's "Hell on Heels" by Pistol Annies. Ask me again tomorrow....


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

"Bitch" by Alanis Morissette O


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't have one for myself, but for Zlodei (mal)... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cXVkvi1Ils


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc8mVs2H4Vc


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If you were going to select a theme song for yourself what song would you choose?


What d'ya mean theme song . Who has a theme except maybe movie stars or folks who're up their bum and reckon a song depicts who they are ?? 

I'll join in though Lee, I do like to be sociable....my sig tune would have to be Maggie May..Rod Stewart :smile:.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Grin****ed by DevilDriver.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Now that I'm old, Hank Williams Jr. "Country State Of Mind". 

When I was younger I was a bad boy, "Women I've Never Had" same singer. Caused me some problems too!#-o:grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> With my beloved Gerry....my sig tune would have to be Maggie May..Rod Stewart :smile:.


Poor Gerry!


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

lmao @ Jim. Oops I meant Kumbaya...or Friday by Rebecca Black. Better?

haha


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> lmao @ Jim. Oops I meant Kumbaya...or Friday by Rebecca Black. Better?
> 
> haha


Whatever you say . I'm not going to mess with you .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Don't be scared...Jim.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

.......8-[


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Old Man River"...just keep rollin along..hopefully! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "Old Man River"...just keep rollin along..hopefully! :lol:


That is ALMOST FUNERAL MUSIC. Do you have one foot in the grave already, Bob?:lol:](*,)

Man, was I wrong. I had you picked as a Rolling Stones type dude.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> .......8-[


Wait till she starts with the text messages to you, JIMBO.:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That is ALMOST FUNERAL MUSIC. Do you have one foot in the grave already, Bob?:lol:](*,)
> 
> Man, was I wrong. I had you picked as a Rolling Stones type dude.



Just been one of those days Lee. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> What d'ya mean theme song . Who has a theme except maybe movie stars or folks who're up their bum and reckon a song depicts who they are ??
> 
> I'll join in though Lee, I do like to be sociable....my sig tune would have to be Maggie May..Rod Stewart :smile:.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3oeAlOtbkE


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That is ALMOST FUNERAL MUSIC. Do you have one foot in the grave already, Bob?:lol:](*,)
> 
> Man, was I wrong. I had you picked as a Rolling Stones type dude.



I really like the Stones, First time I saw them live, they played a medley of their hit.

DFrost


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I sort of go from 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEnVOuOOOE&feature=related



to 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQ3FiKf09M


Psychologists call it Bi-Polar....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I really like the Stones, First time I saw them live, they played a medley of their hit.
> 
> DFrost


Then you better light a fire under the Old Man River fella!\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Then you better light a fire under the Old Man River fella!\\/


Actually, now, I listen to anything from Boogie to Bach and most everything in between.
Platters in the 50s, Stones for sure in the 60s along with Fleetwood Mac. AfterBy the 70s I turned into more of an Eagles guy. don't think I listened to much of the 80s stuff. Two daughters dominated the music in the house in that era.
Michael Jackson and Barry Manilo poster all over the place. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That is ALMOST FUNERAL MUSIC. Do you have one foot in the grave already, Bob?:lol:](*,)
> 
> Man, was I wrong. I had you picked as a Rolling Stones type dude.


Bob, my Dad loved Paul Robeson:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEQEeNhtosg

Enjoy


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Just been one of those days Lee. :lol: :lol: :wink:


Heres one for ya Bob ;-):lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_k2GG-H_RU


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Heres one for ya Bob ;-):lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_k2GG-H_RU


What a meany! :lol:

It's a good day to be above ground!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

"Walking The Dog" by Rufus Thomas , 1965

Now that's music


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What a meany! :lol:
> 
> It's a good day to be above ground!


Maybe this is a little bit more appropiate itO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gDeGdQ3rM


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> Psychologists call it Bi-Polar....


Not funny. [-X


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLETs9YBbYA


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> I sort of go from
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEnVOuOOOE&feature=related
> ...


I dunno about it being Bi-Polar, just sounds like complete lack of musical taste. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Maybe this is a little bit more appropiate itO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6gDeGdQ3rM



Not so much the title but that's one helluva trio!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLETs9YBbYA


That's a really cool tune Maren, do you feel you're life's a struggle then ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Segar
As far as today goes I'd have to go with "Old Time Rock and roll" for a theme song.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Bob Segar
> As far as today goes I'd have to go with "Old Time Rock and roll" for a theme song.


You're just trying to sound cool now Bob after that funeral tune [-X. Offer gone!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> You're just trying to sound cool now Bob after that funeral tune [-X. Offer gone!



To old to worry about cool......unless it's airconditioning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> To old to worry about cool......unless it's airconditioning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye you're quick :lol:.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Aye you're quick :lol:.


Not nearly as quick as I used to be. :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Not nearly as quick as I used to be. :lol:


You must have been pretty quick in the old days, how come you liked the dying music then ? :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The lyrics really resonate with me.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

It would have to be one of these two

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQ0_9IFzU0

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd972J6f4IY


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> You must have been pretty quick in the old days, how come you liked the dying music then ? :lol:


I like just about any music. 
The "dying" music, to me is more about relaxing and chillin out. I'm far from dead...yet. :lol:
I never looked at it as 'dying". 
There are times I tune into Youtube and just bounce around on singers. I may listen to Mario Lanza's Nesum Dorma one min, John Lee Hooker's One bourbon, one shot, one beer the next. May even go for a little Celtic Women the next.
Music is music. Pick a mood and go with it! ;-)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM

this fits pretty well and goes along with other associated dogtruck "adventures" - plus explaining to the po po's just where the heck my trailer lights are ,no those are not chickens in those boxes on the back, and yes I know there is no engine on that ATV .....:lol:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Not so much the title but that's one helluva trio!


 
That "challenge" between King and Clapton (somewhere around 4:30) is very, very cool.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> It would have to be one of these two
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQ0_9IFzU0
> 
> ...


You reckon you're a head banger then ?? :-k


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee, are you gonna start a new thread so as we can analyse folks' sig tune, or are we gonna do it on this one ?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Not so much the title but that's one helluva trio!


Thanks I thought so myself, when I came across this trio doing BB's song. heres a few others your appreciate too then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related was actually there for this one when they performed in jones Beach NY for BB's 75th.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKo0FK6-O-E&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43yvS6bPZDs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmRBvX1mQBw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEbLv3alp0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfo6SgtnnEk some rare footage of Hendrix, Joplin and Morrison

I got alot more ( dead, floyd, allman, led zep, Vaughn etc.... ) but we be here all day, I guess you can assume what kinda of music I like


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> That "challenge" between King and Clapton (somewhere around 4:30) is very, very cool.


defently


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> defently


If we're gonna be getting into the dying and melancholy trio and duet stuff, this one's for Bob....

John Lee and Van the Man, I Cover the Waterfront.... Beautiful stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4omrH6RA1Nk&feature=related


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, are you gonna start a new thread so as we can analyse folks' sig tune, or are we gonna do it on this one ?


It does get pretty interesting and sometimes says a lot about certain personalities. Occasionally there are surprises.:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It does get pretty interesting and sometimes says a lot about certain personalities. Occasionally there are surprises.:-D


I'll say !! :-D

Did you listen to my Van Morrison and John Lee track I posted for Bob ? I reckon you'll like it ??


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I'll say !! :-D
> 
> Did you listen to my Van Morrison and John Lee track I posted for Bob ? I reckon you'll like it ??


Maggie this is for u if your a van morrison fan w/o john lee the hooker, sorry not a fan of him, but heres some Van favorites of mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5GMHzPeEyA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpPSBzGEklE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BteIwbKU_iQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-kLeQkJRxU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTXQkN_BrKI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyCAZRKXaQk ray & van

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HYqay2gbdU&feature=related


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I'll say !! :-D
> 
> Did you listen to my Van Morrison and John Lee track I posted for Bob ? I reckon you'll like it ??


Yup! Dig it! 

Dig It! Now that really "dates" my fossil ass, doesn't it?:smile:

For me certain songs mark certain times and events, both positive and negative.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You reckon you're a head banger then ?? :-k


Not really, I like all kinds of music not just metal. From Slayer to the Eagles to Dr Dre. I like Willie Nelson alot & Johnny Cash. 

But for "Theme music" when the doors swing open & you walk into a room.... Either of those fit 

P.s. I like Maggie May :wink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Thanks I thought so myself, when I came across this trio doing BB's song. heres a few others your appreciate too then.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related was actually there for this one when they performed in jones Beach NY for BB's 75th.
> 
> ...



Joplin was a big favorite. 
American Idol last year ? had a gal by the name of Crystal Bowersocks. Joplin reborn and nothing phony about her.
Morrison never did much for me. 
Hendrix! What can be said!!! The left handed guitar from hell!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I dunno about it being Bi-Polar, just sounds like complete lack of musical taste. : )




hahahahaha. Just taking a poke at me, as I lean from being the best thing since sliced bread some days to unable to tie my shoes on other days. I am comfortable being me, both days.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nobody's mentioned ZZ Top! \\/ \\/ \\/
Second best rendition of "One Bourbon, one Scotch, one beer"......... behind to John Lee.:-D;-)


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Nobody's mentioned ZZ Top! \\/ \\/ \\/
> Second best rendition of "One Bourbon, one Scotch, one beer"......... behind to John Lee.:-D;-)


Every time I open Pandora radio it starts on my ZZ Top channel. Timeless!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> Not funny. [-X



What's not funny about that?? And by the way, I find your finger wag very offensive. It's like an graphic representation of Lou Castle's typing, in yellow smiley form. It says to me, whatever you are doing, it's wrong and I am right...your yellow smiley is a bit condescending. 


Like you can wag it at me and you think something will happen by doing so....


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Something may happen to the wagging finger Dave, you must only reach out and crack it. 


/Joking!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Something may happen to the wagging finger Dave, you must only reach out and crack it.
> 
> 
> /Joking!


LOL I was just teasing anyway. Internet finger wags don't do much for me.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Theme song?
Shrug, kinda just depends on the week, the day or the hour that can all turn around in a New York minute. 
For the last awhile though the theme for me would be some like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVR8lg1YLuc

or 

If anyone can come with Booker oringinal renditon, I'd love to hear it;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pzXJuvdAY

yep, looking for the way out of a hole,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pzXJuvdAY

Who knows what theme for tomorrow might be?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWjOoXS-Pk&feature=related


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> Every time I open Pandora radio it starts on my ZZ Top channel. Timeless!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


>




:-o....Uhhhh.........Harry!?


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like Bob needs to put the whiskey away, double posting... LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Looks like Bob needs to put the whiskey away, double posting... LOL



Putting it away is what makes my finger stutter. :lol:


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

You know its not fair when you use the super mod powers to make me look like a liar


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> What's not funny about that?? And by the way, I find your finger wag very offensive. It's like an graphic representation of Lou Castle's typing, in yellow smiley form. It says to me, whatever you are doing, it's wrong and I am right...your yellow smiley is a bit condescending.
> 
> 
> Like you can wag it at me and you think something will happen by doing so....


There is nothing funny about comparing the contrast in to musical styles to a disabling chronic disease with high mortality. 19 years fighting this illness has nearly claimed my life more than once. I am often thankful I am still alive, and thankful for my service dog who, besides performing tasks, has decreased my suicidality.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Criticizing anyone's taste or music in this thread is not right.
Stick with the theme guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeOqD3uMIRs&feature=related


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> You know its not fair when you use the super mod powers to make me look like a liar


That would be me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That would be me.


Yes mam! 8-[8-[
:-$ Connie's watching now! :grin:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That would be me.


Sorry can't resist :lol:O:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlG28B-R8Y


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> There is nothing funny about comparing the contrast in to musical styles to a disabling chronic disease with high mortality. 19 years fighting this illness has nearly claimed my life more than once. I am often thankful I am still alive, and thankful for my service dog who, besides performing tasks, has decreased my suicidality.


Lighten up a little. Comedy often takes subjects that are inappropriate and uses them to get their joke across. I am sure we could start a thread on that. I appreciate your obvious lack of noticing that maybe I am bi-polar too. Means I am reaching my goal of at least not letting it affect me too much. I appreciate how you and others make it a taboo subject for me, since I don't suffer with it, when I actually do. It comes across as funny, and high and mighty to me. It isn't a badge of suffering that makes you different, the way you deal with it makes you different. It is something to live with, fight and overcome.

As for my post, it's wonderfully funny to me, but, maybe I am just manic right now and that's why I think so and I'll agree with you later when I am not. Or maybe it's just my sense of humor that has kept ME going. To each his own. 

Here's a tip though. Everyone around you has stuff wrong with them. Everyone. Disease, mental illness, injury, brain tumor, alcoholism, deafness, narcisssim, self esteem issues, bad relationships, stubbed toe, missing limb, lack of empathy, sociopathic behavior, age, whatever. Everyone you really talk to, you will find that each of these things affect them as much as your being bipolar. You can let any one of the above hold you back, or you can accept it, and make the best of it. I am not a ray of joy and sunshine every day, but I do a pretty good job in spite of...any number of things. Things that will help are supportive people around you, good role models, a good diet, exercise, not taking yourself too seriously, and a desire to get to the finish line without shortening the course.

Please feel free to PM me on why I don't feel the desire to eat a gun especially if you are feeling that desire. I am always available to help with that!!! Sincerely, I am glad to hear you are still alive.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> Lighten up a little. Comedy often takes subjects that are inappropriate and uses them to get their joke across. I am sure we could start a thread on that. I appreciate your obvious lack of noticing that maybe I am bi-polar too. Means I am reaching my goal of at least not letting it affect me too much. I appreciate how you and others make it a taboo subject for me, since I don't suffer with it, when I actually do. It comes across as funny, and high and mighty to me. It isn't a badge of suffering that makes you different, the way you deal with it makes you different. It is something to live with, fight and overcome.
> 
> As for my post, it's wonderfully funny to me, but, maybe I am just manic right now and that's why I think so and I'll agree with you later when I am not. Or maybe it's just my sense of humor that has kept ME going. To each his own.
> 
> ...


lol, I get your comments now.

I recently got dragged through the muck and stomped on a few times on this forum because people went back months, even years, and compared my comments. No I'm not lying, my point of view, my goals, my personality really does change that much! :lol: 

That makes me much more sensitive on this forum than I am IRL. I might have a problem that has a stigma attached, but it doesn't mean I can't train a dog!

Did you catch my theme song?, lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Lighten up a little. Comedy often takes subjects that are inappropriate and uses them to get their joke across. I am sure we could start a thread on that. I appreciate your obvious lack of noticing that maybe I am bi-polar too. Means I am reaching my goal of at least not letting it affect me too much. I appreciate how you and others make it a taboo subject for me, since I don't suffer with it, when I actually do. It comes across as funny, and high and mighty to me. It isn't a badge of suffering that makes you different, the way you deal with it makes you different. It is something to live with, fight and overcome.
> 
> As for my post, it's wonderfully funny to me, but, maybe I am just manic right now and that's why I think so and I'll agree with you later when I am not. Or maybe it's just my sense of humor that has kept ME going. To each his own.
> 
> ...


i reread your well written post. Hey thanks1 I'm having a issue today with my own crap. It helped!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> lol, I get your comments now.
> 
> I recently got dragged through the muck and stomped on a few times on this forum because people went back months, even years, and compared my comments. No I'm not lying, my point of view, my goals, my personality really does change that much! :lol:
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Anne. Life is fuked sometimes.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

On a whim "was I right or wrong" or "I need you" both by skynyrd. I'm sure I will think of something different. "watermelon wine" by Tom t hall is a great life song that's very true imo.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> lol, I get your comments now.
> 
> I recently got dragged through the muck and stomped on a few times on this forum because people went back months, even years, and compared my comments. No I'm not lying, my point of view, my goals, my personality really does change that much! :lol:
> 
> ...



Nice theme song. 

Don't be sensitive to what people say as much as possible. 

Joke em if they can't take a ****.:smile:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> i reread your well written post. Hey thanks1 I'm having a issue today with my own crap. It helped!


Offer still stands. I'll be in Ohio in about a week if you want to take me up on it there!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> "watermelon wine" by Tom t hall is a great life song that's very true imo.


Old dogs and children, and watermelon wine. it's a classic one of my all time favorites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4s3bT-Gk6I


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Good advice, Dave. I am wearing tank tops now because it is in the 90's here. That makes this trach tube sticking out my throat real obvious. I get stared at all the time and I hate it. I can be hot and try to cover it up or put up with the stares. 

I choose the latter!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Good advice, Dave. I am wearing tank tops now because it is in the 90's here. That makes this trach tube sticking out my throat real obvious. I get stared at all the time and I hate it. I can be hot and try to cover it up or put up with the stares.
> 
> I choose the latter!


Getting any dog training stuff done??


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I can think of a lot of relevant songs... but Into The White by the Pixies is a pretty good summation, especially when I'm feeling insignificant, or out of control, or lacking perspective.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsjYDrGrLJs

For going out or having fun, though, It's Gonna Be A Long Night by Ween can't be beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGgCy-hbp4Q


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Getting any dog training stuff done??


Step by step, little by little, more and more. Finally they know their names and all the commands with this damn electronic voice. It was shocking how long that took. I avoided using other aids. I have to carry enough new crap now just to survive. I didn't want to add even more. 

I'm still having problems with the knee popping out so I still have the cane to "beat them" when they need a correction.:-D

It took awhile and they took advantage of the disability but they are now back under my control.

It has been interesting too say the least. The male challenged me quite a bit in the early goings when I was still pretty weak. You might remember that thread. A couple of ass kickings with the cane cured that right up.

My female hard ass was always more sympathetic towards me. She thought she could get away with murdering innocent bystanders (another thread that I must have started during the full moon because it brought out all the forum nutcases). Once she understood the electronic voice and now even whispered control commands she is squared away once again.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> I can think of a lot of relevant songs... but Into The White by the Pixies is a pretty good summation, especially when I'm feeling insignificant, or out of control, or lacking perspective.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsjYDrGrLJs
> 
> ...


I problem I see with those theme songs, Catherine, is I don't understand 1 word, particularly on the first one.

Give me Hank!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Offer still stands. I'll be in Ohio in about a week if you want to take me up on it there!!!


Thank you! I just moved to Colorado and waiting for to get set up with Denver VA to get this speaking device stuck down my throat that is supposed to make me more understandable . The only ones who can understand this electronic device, most of the time, is family. I hopefully should be ready to roll after that.

I also just got VA approved for a I phone, I pad and App that is a brand new communication system for people like me. 

I should be much more capable of communicating soon!


----------

